# So I have the airbrushing bug....



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Done about 20 lures so far,this is my favorite.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice clean work...looks great.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice!!! You guys that do this are amazing....I could only wish


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Looks GREAT Photog!!Thanks for sharing!! Did you make the bait/lure?? or was it a blank?? If it's a blank,,where did you get it?? BUT,,on subject,,the paint is VERY well done,,the feathering is right on & your colors choices are too!! & another Craftsman hard is at work.... I do enjoy seeing all the talented lure builders whiling the Winter away,,in their shops,, with excellent results!! We need more time to build!! I will getting mine this August,,I'm gonna RETIRE!! I'm positive,,if I live that long ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

It is a blank I found on ebay but haven't seen them since. Thanks all for the kind words!


----------

